# Can I put my cage near the window?



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi
We are trying to find a spot to put our rats, three males in a Critter Nation cage. The cage is 39 inches tall and we have a spot that's in-front of a window. The window is 24 inches from the ground and has dark wood blinds which stay closed (pointing up) all the time. So the cage would only be 'in' the window the top 13 inches or so but no direct light as the blinds face the ceiling. We live in Houston but the room has a fan and the air is never above 77*. Would this spot be ok for the rats?
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

My cage is kind of set up that way. As long as most of the cage is shade I think it's alright. I know rats can get sunburns easily but if you think about it depending on where your window is facing it might only have sun coming though around dinner time. I think it'll be okay xx


----------



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

Actually, now that you mentioned it...the sun rises on the opposite corner of the house, so it would never get the direct sun from that. And it sets on the back of the house. =)
I didnt even think of that!


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Our girls cage used to be by the window and they loved looking out of the window all day. It should be fine, as long as there's places to hide from the sun if the cage gets direct sunlight and in the winter, just put a blanket or towel on the back of the cage so they don't get drafty.


----------



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks! They shouldnt get direct sunlight but if they do, the bottom of the cage will be shaded by the wall. =)
I am in Houston, cold here is 70* in the middle of winter haha but I will def put a blanket up and more snuggly bits in the cage as well just to be safe!


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

I've had my cage in front of the window for a while now. I just close it in the heat of the day and leave it cracked if it's morning or evening, so the sun isn't glaring on them. I live in houston too! But it definitely gets much colder than 70 f in winter... More like 30-40, at least where I am.


----------



## kclark (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh perfect! Then I am not worried about them being in front of mine. =)

Yeah, I was being a little sarcastic about the winter, minus last year its not been that cold during the winter. And when its cold, its only for a day or so.


----------

